# toyota upgrades



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi All, 
Spring/summer project is to have 4 banger re-built, upgrade shocks, install timberens, and add a 100+amp alternator to handle plow/lights.
Question 1. Any recommendations on Alternators.
Question 2. Any other upgrades you'd recommend.
Question 3. Anybody not upgrade their alternator?
Currently using a 1990 [246k] V6 xtra-cab with western 6.5ft for my 1/2 mile private shale road and a few friends driveways. snow tires and 350lbs ballast keep me out of trouble. so far so good, don't know if i'm killing the new red top optima i put in.

let it snow, let it snow


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I never did my alternator on my 86 or 92. I would run a good battery I like Optima Yellow Tops. 

I did do an alternator on my 4Runner from Northwest OffRoad more for the stereo then plowing. It did work but was expensive.


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

How expensive? $200ish would buy me piece of mind. 
Or do I need a smaller mind


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

http://www.mralternator.com

Ive heard good things about these guys.........direct bolt in replacement no mods needed too.


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks checked them out. Prices are reasonable. Will do some research on realiability.
Let it snow, let it snow


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Reliability is a big issue with high amp alternators. They still do not like the big, quick draws of a plow or winch. They are really built more for constistent draws from high power stereos and lights.

The Northwest unit I got also was in a stock case and used stocked wiring. One of the best and eassiest upgrades for and Toyota alternator is to add another heavier guage (6-8) wire from the alternator main output directly to the battery. The stock wiring is severly undersized here. I have done this on all mine and noticed much brighter lights, stronger heater motor and wipers.


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

thanks for the info, will do the mod on the alternator wire asap. and continue to research HO alternators.
Happy Holidays
Let it snow, let it snow


----------

